# TomLee history?



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

Thursday I picked up a TomLee model 51 jointer off of Craigslist for a $30. It's the six inch model and all cast. The bearings feel a little dry but smooth and the knives feel sharp and clean. I think it's a fair deal but I'm completely at a loss of finding much information on TomLee tools. I have found that they made a small variety of budget friendly tools from somewhere in the 30s-70s eras. I'm just curious if anybody knows anything about them and how old this thing might be? The guy I bought it from said he's had it for probably 10 or so years and hadn't used it too much. Now I've just got to get a motor for it. Any suggestions of how large of a motor to use, I was thinking probably a 1/2 to 3/4 HP?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hawglet Go to www.owwm.com It is a web site dedicated to old wood working tools.
Handy


----------

